# what's the difference?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know "ragweed" causes allergies and "goldenrod" is one remedy for allergies; however, when I google both, they look alike.

How can I tell the difference? I know we have both on our place and would like to be able to know which is what.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

http://www.sey7.com/20100629/hay-fever-goldenrod-solidago-sp-vs-ragweed-ambrosia-artemisiifolia/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Chamoisee, I appreciate your attempt to help me.

I finally found the "obvious" difference. The "ragweed" leaves are teethed; whereas, the "goldenrod" leaves are not. Seems we have many, many goldenrod plants. Now I need to find some source that identifies what parts of the goldenrod to harvest and how to prepare it.

..... found it! These forums are wonderful!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Chamoisee, I appreciate your attempt to help me.
> 
> I finally found the "obvious" difference. The "ragweed" leaves are teethed; whereas, the "goldenrod" leaves are not. Seems we have many, many goldenrod plants. Now I need to find some source that identifies what parts of the goldenrod to harvest and how to prepare it.
> 
> ..... found it! These forums are wonderful!


goldenrod can be toothed or not. That is not the indicator. Ragweed leaves have deep lobes or divided into narrow segments. Look at the flower stalks again online and you'll see the difference in the flower too.

Please post photo and I can help.

Harvest top 3rd of plant, leaves, flower and stalk (thicker the stalk, harder to chop). Then what sort of medicine do you want to make? Tea, tincture, oil? Let me know, I'll tell you how to do it. 

I'd suggest making all 3 if you have enough.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Sparticle. The county ag agent was out today walking over the place and identifying what she could on the spot, taking samples of other plants for her lab to identify. The gentleman that came with her told us the plant I'm referring to in this thread is "not" ragweed; that he was pretty sure it was goldenrod; but the tests will say for sure. It will be a couple of weeks before I get the testing results; and when I do I will know better what to do with what.

I am placing you on my friends list and very much appreciate your willingness to help me make the different types of meds.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thank you Sparticle. The county ag agent was out today walking over the place and identifying what she could on the spot, taking samples of other plants for her lab to identify. The gentleman that came with her told us the plant I'm referring to in this thread is "not" ragweed; that he was pretty sure it was goldenrod; but the tests will say for sure. It will be a couple of weeks before I get the testing results; and when I do I will know better what to do with what.
> 
> I am placing you on my friends list and very much appreciate your willingness to help me make the different types of meds.


They had to run a test to tell you if it was goldenrod? No problem, glad to help.


----------

